# Stains on gel coat



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

On my deck I have some semi orange/yellow stains I can't seem to get off I have used deck cleaner with ptef, soft scrub and dawn and it hasn't touched them it almost looks like its below the top layer of gel. It just came up do y'all have any ideas what this would be? It just started to come up after I started using star bright deck cleaner


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If it's not an iron stain, it's probably resin bleed.

Previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1369691723/3


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I was hoping that this wasn't the yellowing that I herd if but that sounds spot on.... Sucks any way to fix it easily of do I have to bring it to ankona


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Only solution I know of, is to refinish.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Only solution I know of, is to refinish.


agreed
If it hasnt been done, Ankona needs to step up and use a better quality gelcoat or the savings are soon going to be outweighed by having to do repairs


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > Only solution I know of, is to refinish.
> 
> 
> agreed
> If it hasnt been done, Ankona needs to step up and use a better quality gelcoat or the savings are soon going to be outweighed by having to do repairs


I believe they have eliminated the problem. My buddy just recently had to take his to ankona to have redone. They took care of it without a hassle. Unless you count the hassle of having to drive it all the way down there, leaving it and having to drive back down there to pick it up. Luckily my friend only lives a little over 2 hours away. It really sucks for owners who live even farther or out of state.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah sucks I'm in Jacksonville about 3 and a half hours away and I store my boat in a garage always! Also use woody wax and wash the boat after ever use. I do fish pretty often tho but hell the boat isn't even a year old. But the great thing is I know that ankona stands behind there product 100 percent and will make it right. But x2 have herd a few stories about it happening and thought I got lucky but guess not.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

My hull is an '85 and has the same thing...just slightly around the edges in the floor. I didn't notice it for the longest time. Oh well...I planning on having it restored and repainted at some point in the future. Until then, it's still pretty and it still catches fish.

Best of luck. I know Mel will take care of it without a question.


----------

